# pfSense: igb 2.4.2 Intel driver



## nikkon (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post here.
I need to know if there is a way I can get the latest compiled intel i210 driver version.
Need it on pfSense 2.2.2 (FreeBSD 10.1 based).  On the pfSense forum, nobody had any ideas and I decided to ask here.  On pfSense I can't compile the Intel driver (there is no `make`, `gcc` ... and I can't install them).

Thank you.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello.  pfSense is too heavily customized for any generic FreeBSD advise to be any help on a topic like this.  Maybe one day when it's a package that can be installed on a normal FreeBSD machine.  If you want to stick with pfSense your only option would be to learn how pfSense snapshot images are built and roll your own.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## aht0 (Apr 26, 2015)

If you have patience you could acquire necessary building tools and build your own pfSense installation. Modifiying the building scripts and adding in necessary drivers. I did it for 2.0. Nowadays, after they removed their building tools from public git - it's still possible to get your hands on building software (for free) but AFAIK  you would have to agree to 2-3 different agreements in advance.  And they seem to be very reluctant giving ANY advice at all about building pfSense from source. pfSense's forum should still contain relevant topics, although the data is hard to sort out.

Alternative solutions: try FreeBSD's own driver, just copy it over and see if it works. Or try OPNSense, which is pfSense's fork. These guys try to de-customize what pfSense devs did and bring their fork back close to unmodified FreeBSD.


----------



## Supermule (Jun 9, 2015)

And they are doing a damn fine job!


----------

